
Show HN: URLColors – Chrome Extension to Visually Distinguish Envs Based on URL - zoba
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/urlcolors/jjccpcminoppplpmcfghflolejbdkekm
======
vxNsr
Ugh I need this in Firefox! For "Reasons" I don't use chrome for my different
environments but this is super useful!

~~~
fej-snikduj
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-
ons/WebExtensions/Po...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Add-
ons/WebExtensions/Porting_a_Google_Chrome_extension)

I don't use Firefox, but looks like it may be a relatively easy process to
port it over?

------
neduma
Awesome. I wonder if we can do the same thing in terminals(iterm/terminal)
when we connected to prod hosts via SSH.

~~~
ssawa
That's one of the reasons I made the switch to iterm:
[https://www.iterm2.com/documentation-automatic-profile-
switc...](https://www.iterm2.com/documentation-automatic-profile-
switching.html)

The actual automatic profile switching can be a bit of a pain because you need
to install the integration on each machine you ssh into. But iterm also gives
you access to a bunch of proprietary escape codes, so I was able to just wrap
ssh in an alias that would automatically change my terminal colors and display
the ssh command as a badge in the corner to keep my dumb ass from accidentally
screwing up a server.

